# Question about installing soffit vents



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,

My garage (40 x 30, hip roof) has no insulation, no venting, and a black roof. The garage is connected to the house with a breezway. On a typical summer day the temperature in the garage exceeds 100 F. Up in the rafters I'm sure it is much hotter and I notice the shingles are showing premature wear compared to the rest of the building (which has a properly vented attic). The garage soffits are metal with no vents currently. (See pictures.) What would be the easiest way to add soffit vents? Removing the gutters seems like it would be quite a challenge, as they have been riveted into one 160' long gutter.

Thanks, RST

(P.S. I also plan to add a fan, turbine, or some other vents near the top of the roof, but that's a different discussion.)


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The easiest thing would be to replace the solid aluminum soffit with vented vinyl soffit. It would cost about a $1 sf. If you did it yourself.

That stuff comes down and goes back up pretty fast.

You could cut out and rivet aluminum vents to what you have but that wouldn’t look as nice IMO.


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

Is there a way to do it without removing the gutters? They have all been riveted together around the entire perimeter. They are in good working condition. Attached with spikes. 

Thanks, RST


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

RST said:


> Is there a way to do it without removing the gutters?


 
Absolutely. The soffit is not attached to the eaves so shouldn't get in your way.


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

Ahh, but I can't figure out how to get the metal fascia off that holds or covers the ends of the soffit because the gutters are covering the nails that hold it in place. Thoughts?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You shouldn’t have to. That is the #1 goal of the job, “don’t destroy the fascia”.

If you have to you can bend down the J on the wall and replace it. Doing that you should have no problem getting the soffit out without damaging the fascia if you’re careful. Once you get the first piece out which would be the last piece they installed it should be easy.

The only possible issue is vinyl soffit is ½” and aluminum 
might be 3/8”. Worst case you go back with vented aluminum soffit.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Just cut one piece across the middle you will be replacing. Pull both pieces out to see the assembly.
http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

I recommend using continuous soffit vent strip, placed next to the fascia board for a* 9 sq.in.perft, the *minimum required. http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=16592-228-SV301WH&lpage=none Instead of only *4.68 NFVA *or so with the perforated. http://files.buildsite.com/dbderived-f/owenscorning/derived_files/derived92755.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

OP here again,

Thanks for the help so far. I found a damaged piece of soffit and mangled it further to get a sense of what's up there. (See picture.) Unfortunately, it's nailed to the fascia, so I'm guessing all the other pieces are nailed as well. 

So I'm thinking it might be easier to take my jigsaw and cut a channel and install several continuous vents. Or possibly install some 16 x 8 vents.

Thoughts?

P.S. Just measured that piece, it is 23" long when straight.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you couldn't keep air out of that soffit if you tried,even tho there are no visible holes in it,there is plenty of room for air to get thru that soffit,thats probably not your problem


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If you cut a channel, you would need backing to attach the soffit and the continuous vent. If you go with 8x16 vents at 65NFVA each, they would be spaced 7' apart to get the minimum 9 NFVA per foot required. http://www.lomanco.com/intakemain.html This would not get the 9 required *PER FOOT* to keep *each* bay cooler, extending the roof's life. The optimum location of soffit vents is close to the fascia, for the wind pressure, page # 616: http://books.google.com/books?id=Z8apR1RkUHUC&pg=PT640&dq=soffit+vent+installation&as_brr=3#v=onepage&q=soffit%20vent%20installation&f=false

Be safe, Gary


----------

